# ToughGrid.com Patriot Collection Giveaway!



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

​
The guys at ToughGrid.com have donated two of their patriot packs to be given away here on Paracord Forum.

Each pack contains 50 feet of red, white, and blue paracord for a total of 150 feet of paracord per package! 






​
*Entry & Drawing:*
To enter you must complete one of the following and post to this thread with which one you did. 


Enter a completed paracord project into our Paracord Registry

Download our mobile app to your mobile device

*For Droid:* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.paracordforumcomforum

*For Apple:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paracord-forum/id795463300?mt=8


Like us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter
Sign up for our Newsletter

On February 19th we will close this thread with a drawing on the February 20th 2014. 2 winners will be drawn. 

Thanks to ToughGrid.com for this great donation and be sure to check out their site. 



_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ParacordForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by December 10th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees._


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I liked it on Facebook.Great give away!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Liked on Facebook and got the app on Android. Nice giveaway guys!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Completed steps 1-5. Steps 1, 2, and 4 I have done already. But I just uploaded another finished paracord project for this contest.

Thanks Paracorforum and Tough-Grid.


----------



## bmt_fire (Aug 16, 2013)

sweet mobile app done. Past projects entered already. Good luck


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

app for droid downloaded Thanks tough-grid !


----------



## flareside_ford94 (Sep 5, 2013)

Signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Apr 10, 2013)

Liked you on FB and DLed the app. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Apyl (Aug 6, 2013)

Liked on FB

Also uploaded a project http://www.paracordforum.com/paracord-projects/bracelets-31.html


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Uploaded a completed paracord project.


----------



## RossA (Aug 13, 2013)

Added a new page to My Yahoo.


----------



## MPM (Aug 24, 2013)

Got the droid app!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## Monkeymorgan (Dec 20, 2013)

I downloaded the app


----------



## truggles (Aug 24, 2013)

I got the app on my cellular


----------



## Sosah95 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Sweet*

I liked the page on FB


----------



## scrambo (Aug 17, 2013)

*I liked it on facebook and more...*

I liked it on facebook registered for subscription and more...




Austin said:


> View attachment 264​
> The guys at ToughGrid.com have donated two of their patriot packs to be given away here on Paracord Forum.
> 
> Each pack contains 50 feet of red, white, and blue paracord for a total of 150 feet of paracord per package!
> ...


----------



## jacklegchris (Dec 27, 2013)

Facebook and app.


----------



## narferman (Jan 8, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, followed on Twitter, and downloaded the app! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## DFlynt (Oct 1, 2013)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## RAYMORANSWRISTBANDS (Feb 15, 2014)

Yo, watsup guys. AWesome drawing!! Appreciate it!! I followed you on twitter, liked you on facebook and posted one of my projects(the sandal one)!!! Good luck to whoever wins. Good thing it is rigged and I will win!!!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

We will be accepting entries till the end of the day today with winners to be drawn tomorrow. Make sure you are entered!


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah buddy! Good luck to all that entered!


----------



## adsaz1980 (Jan 25, 2014)

I downloaded the iOS app thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Iwillsurvive (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple app. Thanks!


----------



## Akbikergurl (Feb 2, 2014)

Liked on facebook and have the droid app already! Love it all


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

Please count me in

Good luck to all participants


----------



## bmt_fire (Aug 16, 2013)

1,2,3,5 done.


----------



## Phoenix13C (Feb 17, 2014)

Got the app!


----------



## armydanny (Feb 1, 2014)

Downloaded the app


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

The winners are:

ThreeJ

and 

DaBigKahuna

If you are either please contactme back within 24 hours to claim. 

Thanks to ToughGrid.com for these great donations and please be sure to visit their store at

http://toughgrid.com/


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> The winners are:
> 
> ThreeJ
> 
> ...


Congratulations Winners!!!


----------

